# Orbea R10 Helmet



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Cofidis Pro Cycling is wearing a new Orbea helmet called the R10.
Very little information to be found online about this lid. Instagram posts from back in January is about it.

Any info? Is it or will it be available in the US?


----------

